# Emotional distancing



## hurtingsodeeply (Nov 8, 2011)

I have a question about emotional distancing .. I have been struggling for months now through therapy to try and figure out my next move.. My wife has distanced herself from me for years now.. Wouldn't talk wouldn't do therapy.. Now that I am thinking ofnleaving and figuring out myself in therapy .. After every session she pries to get all the info out of me.. She hasn't cared enuf yo talk for years.. Now all she does is ask, gets me upset and the acts like nothing is wrong.. I've told her how much it hurts, and that I don't see a future with her. But she always seems to show care and compassion long enuf for me to question if I'm doing the right thing.. I need to get out. Be happy and find someone who isn't manipulative .. Every one tells me to stay.. Work on it.. But they don't realize I've done that for four years with little result .. Should I not be allowed to want to leave?n
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## RunningOnEmpty (Aug 29, 2010)

You don't need people's permission to stay or to leave. Your life is your own.

If you think there is a chance to make things work with your wife, tell her to stop interrogating you and to get in MC.

If you made up your mind to leave.... just leave.


----------

